# Animated wallpapers to Mac?



## marcusvguerra (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey everybody; I've tried several times find animated wallpapers for Mac and I've not found none. Does anyone know?

*(English by Google =P)*

________________________
iMac 21" i5
iPhone 3Gs 16GB
iPhone 4 32GB
iPod Classic 5G 30GB
Time Capsule 2TB
Magic Mouse
Apple Wireless Keyboard
Apple Stickers =P


----------



## Mikuro (Dec 10, 2011)

There are a few applications that will let you run any screensaver as a desktop background. (The Pictures screensaver works quite well.) I haven't used one in years, so I can't give a personal recommendation, but a quick search reveals a few that might be good:

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/17878/quartz-desktop
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/34217/screenwatcher
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/12205/backgroundsaver
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/20716/desksaver-plus


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 10, 2011)

There's a few animated screensavers here:
https://unique3ddigital.com/cart/home.php?cat=24


----------

